# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area)  iPad Mini 5 يبقى وفيًا لنهج آبل، ويظل هو الآخر صعب الإصلاح

## mohamed73

لا تريد منك شركة آبل أن تقوم بإصلاح أجهزتها بنفسك في المنزل. هذا واضح من خلال الصعوبة المطلقة لمهمة فتح منتجات الشركة. خذ الجهاز اللوحي الجديد iPad Mini 5 على سبيل المثال، فقد تم تفكيك هذا  الجهاز اللوحي من قبل فريق iFixit ليتم إعطاؤه في الأخير التقييم 2 من أصل  10 في مؤشر الإصلاح بسبب الكم الهائل من المواد اللاصقة المستخدمة في لصق  المكونات، وأيضا بسبب صعوبة الوصول إلى البطارية، وحاجتك إلى إزالة الزر  الرئيسي من أجل تغيير الشاشة.     الشيء الإيجابي الوحيد هنا هو أنه يمكنك على الأقل فتح جميع البراغي  بإستخدام مفك واحد للبراغي. ومع ذلك، على الرغم من أنه من الصعب إصلاح iPad  Mini 5، فهو لا يزال جهاز لوحي مميز مع نظام تشغيل مميز وتطبيقات رائعة،  كما أنه يضم مواصفات تقنية ممتازة مثل المعالج Apple A12 Bionic الذي  تستخدمه شركة آبل في تشكيلتها الحالية من هواتف iPhone.  المصدر.

----------

